# Paulinho



## 7vinte (30 Marzo 2018)

Talento classe 2000 del Vasco da Gama,già cercato dalle Big europee. Ala destra,spesso paragonato a Coutinho è dotato di grande velocità e un gran dribbling,oltre che un gran piede,da brasiliano. Da tenere sott'occhio.


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Marzo 2018)

Paulinho è un potenziale fenomeno, ha già una clausola di 30 mln di E, a differenza di Vinicius Jr che nel Fla fa solo panchina questo ragazzino con solo 17 anni sta facendo la differenza come titolare indiscusso nella sua prima squadra, nel Vasco c'è anche Evander un trequartista di 19 anni molto interessante.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Aprile 2018)

Up


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Aprile 2018)

Vicinissimo al Bayern Leverkusen per 25 mln di E


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Aprile 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vicinissimo al Bayern Leverkusen per 25 mln di E



Secondo i media brasiliani sono 35 milioni includi i bonus. Trattativa conclusa, da quanto confermano quasi tutti i media principali.


----------

